
Apt-metalink – Take advantage of multiple package mirrors simultaneously - hashhar
https://github.com/tatsuhiro-t/apt-metalink
======
hashhar
From the project's description page:

    
    
      apt-metalink makes apt-get faster by downloading Debian/Ubuntu packages from several servers concurrently.
      apt-metalink uses python-apt to interface apt infrastructure and aria2 for download backend.
      Metalink is used to feed package list to aria2.

